# High salary ireland



## Techhead (9 Jan 2018)

what is considered a high earner in Ireland salary wise?


----------



## odyssey06 (9 Jan 2018)

http://www.thejournal.ie/readme/high-earner-ireland-755580-Jan2013/

*The top 10% of individuals in the income distribution have an income of more than €60,000 per annum*
The top 5% of individuals in the income distribution have an income of more than €78,000 per annum
The top 1.5% of individuals in the income distribution have an income of more than €120,000 per annum
The top 1% of individuals in the income distribution have an income of more than €140,000 per annum
Note that figures are gross.


----------



## Techhead (9 Jan 2018)

Yep, very broad representation. Taking out low paying part timers etc. Would we say the majority of experienced professionals in Ireland are payed between 60-80?. Is 80 on the high end?


----------



## cremeegg (9 Jan 2018)

When I read figures like these, I can never decide if I am a high earner or not.

My income will put me in the top x%, great I must be a high earner. 

But my wife has no separate income, so thats only half x%. No so high an earner then. 

I have an adult child living at home, who has a very small separate income, so only a little over one third of x.

When my next child turns 18 will that be one quarter of x.

Oh dear seems I am poor and about to become poorer.


----------



## Techhead (9 Jan 2018)

Agreed all personal circumstances aside I can't believe 60k accounts for 10%...


----------



## Techhead (9 Jan 2018)

For arguments sake consider a single professional no dependants


----------



## cremeegg (9 Jan 2018)

Techhead said:


> Agreed all personal circumstances aside I can't believe 60k accounts for 10%...



You think more than 10% make €60k or less than 10% make €60k


----------



## Techhead (9 Jan 2018)

I would lean towards more...


----------



## odyssey06 (9 Jan 2018)

Remember those Journal figures are for ALL individuals, so include figures for retired and unemployed people.
So it doesn't mean that the Top 10% of those in full time employment are earning at least €60,000.
But even if you say that 50 % of individuals aren't earning full time, it would still mean that the Top 20% of earners are on at least €60,000. Then it becomes a question of where do you draw the line for 'high', the Top 20% or Top 10%?


----------



## Protocol (9 Jan 2018)

Eurostat 2014 earnings data

Top 10% = 43.60 per hour


----------



## cremeegg (9 Jan 2018)

Techhead said:


> I would lean towards more...



I would agree. The average graduate starting salary at the moment is €28,000. I would expect that most experienced professionals would earn more than twice that.


----------



## Protocol (9 Jan 2018)

The top 10% in labour earnings would be protected professions in Ireland

Legal, accountants, medical, etc.

You can see that we have the highest earning top 10% of earners in the EU.


----------



## Protocol (9 Jan 2018)

Assuming we multiply the 43.60 * 40 * 52wks = 90,688 labour earnings for the top 10% earners.

Note that earnings is not the same as income.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (9 Jan 2018)

Are there anomalies in there because many professionals are self-employed?

I find it hard to believe that €140k puts someone in the top 1%.

What about all the people in the tech, pharma, aircraft leasing, financial services, legal, accounting, tax, and consulting sectors? 

Not to mention entrepreneurs.


----------



## lff12 (9 Jan 2018)

Techhead said:


> I would lean towards more...


Bear in mind this appears to be individual earners, a lot of two income couples would earn less but cumulatively have more than 60k between them.
And of course factor in where you live, security of income, cost of living for the individual or family.


----------



## Jim2007 (10 Jan 2018)

Gordon Gekko said:


> I find it hard to believe that €140k puts someone in the top 1%.



I don”t see why, even here in Switzerland a salary of 140K would be considered an exceptional salary and only available in Zurich or Geneva, two of the most expensive cities in the world!  Even in these cities the expectations of an experienced professional holding a senior position would be about 110K plus a variable bonus of perhaps 5K to 10K.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (10 Jan 2018)

Gordon Gekko said:


> Are there anomalies in there because many professionals are self-employed?
> 
> I find it hard to believe that €140k puts someone in the top 1%.
> 
> ...


I would agree with you but I think it is coming to an end ,
The only Irish companys doing well in Ireland now are the ones who set out to make a fair profit?,
There were a lot of private Aer Lingus type companies in Ireland there day is coming to an end ,I have a son working in the pharma Industry who has seen very large pay increases over the last two years he tells me the people in senior positions along with the people at the bottom are doing well,
Lots of people stuck in the middle with the same skill set ,


----------

